# kA was da nicht paßt :/



## ohio (26. Juli 2002)

hallo zusamm,

ich hab folgendes problemchen: ich habe während der rechner lief eine isdnkarte in den pci slot gesteckt :/; gott weiß warum. nun macht der pc folgendes -> er hat saft überall, startet grakalüfter und auch prozessorlüfter, platten und laufwerke haben saft und sind angeschlossen. alles wie im normal betrieb! nur bekomme keinen Ausgabe an den Monior. kein bild kein garnix. was könnte da kaput sein? dank euch!

mfg, der ohio


----------



## wo0zy (26. Juli 2002)

tjo, das war wohl nich so toll. aber warum die grafikkarte danach spinnt is mir eigentlich ein rätsel. bist du evtl. beim reinstecken der karte an irgendeine platine gekommen? wenn ja dann haste mit ziemlicher sicherheit nen kurzschluss verursacht. und das is ja bekanntlich nich so toll. haste schonmal die isdnkarte wieder rausgenommen?? oder die  graka schonmal ein und ausgebaut? aber diesmal bitte rechner ausschalten


----------



## ohio (26. Juli 2002)

ja also die isdnkarte muss ich nur nach einer neuinstall immer wieder mal kurz rausziehen, damit er sie erkennt, eigentlich kein problem, wenn ich nicht vergessen hätt den pc auszustellen.

ich habe alles ausgebaut und auch nur die graka mal mit speicher hochlaufen lassen. selbes resultat: keine moniausgabe.

auch eine andere graka hat da nix gebracht! 

von einem kurzschluss hab ich nichts mitbekommen, könnte aber durchaus passiert sein :/

ich bitte um weiteren rat. danke leutz.

gruss, der ohio


----------



## wo0zy (26. Juli 2002)

tjo dann scheint entweder der slot im ***** zu sien oder der moni!
probier ma nen anderen wenn das geht.
ansonsten mal den rechner schnappen zu nem kumpel und da ma alles testen.


----------



## AvS (26. Juli 2002)

mh sowas hatte ich auch mal. probier mal an den ide-steckern was rum.


----------



## Freaky (26. Juli 2002)

```
ich habe während der rechner lief eine isdnkarte in den pci slot gesteckt
```
*LOL* also so blöd kann ja wohl keiner sein oder   ????
du kannst davon ausgehn das die isdn karte hin ist wenn du pech hast cpu + board + grafikkarte, alles ist möglich !
aber wer hat schon glück ???

mfg
freaky


----------



## Spacemonkey (26. Juli 2002)

Also das Problem kenne ich und ich habe keine Karte während dem Betrieb ausgebaut.
Ich habe dann einfach mal einen anderen Monitor rangemacht und schon  gings.


----------



## ElFunghi (27. Juli 2002)

Wenn de Pech hast, hats dir bestimmt n paar Sicherungen am Board zerschossen tjo, das wars dann...


----------

